# Budgie basic first aid kit



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

what's in your budgies first aid kit for *basic stuff* to do at home? i.e. electrolytes etc...
I know names may vary from most of you that are in the states from England so I may be a little confused to what things are! x

I had this ordered and made before I got Rio! But im a little in love with it 





Thank you in advance!
(Most things I go to a vet for incase im not doing the right thing, but I think there may be some stuff that I could do at home for helping them) x


----------



## BabyArlo (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi sam nice bag, in georges box we have cotten buds cotten wall scissor corn flour avipro twizers small bowl syringe, and avivet on speed dial, lol:budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sammie,

The bag you purchased is adorable - I really like it! 

Please look at these links regarding what should be included in your budgies' first aid kit:

http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html

http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/73598-avian-first-aid-kit-how-use.html*


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Love the bag, Sam


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww such a cute first aid bag and I love the stitching you did, Sam.:thumbsup:


----------

